# Moving freebsd between hostings



## yarex007 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have following problem and would really appreciate help how can I do it.

I have old hosting running FreeBSD 10.2 and new fresh empty hosting running FreeBSD 11.

What will be best way to transfer all my installed software (apache, php, java, git, postgres, postman etc.) to second hosting that is running FreeBSD 11?

I don't want to mess up existing configuration on second hosting (like networking, etc...)

Any help appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2017)

yarex007 said:


> What will be best way to transfer all my installed software (apache, php, java, git, postgres, postman etc.) to second hosting that is running freebsd 11?


Not. Just create a list of packages on the old server and install those on the new server. You cannot use the old packages as they're for a different FreeBSD version. Creating packages also won't include any of your configuration changes. So, just install what you need on the new server and copy the configuration files.



yarex007 said:


> I dont want to messup existing configuration on second hosting (like networking, etc...)


Network settings are likely to be different as it's a different hoster (and they're using different IP addresses).


----------



## yarex007 (Jan 3, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Not. Just create a list of packages on the old server and install those on the new server. You cannot use the old packages as they're for a different FreeBSD version. Creating packages also won't include any of your configuration changes. So, just install what you need on the new server and copy the configuration files.
> 
> 
> Network settings are likely to be different as it's a different hoster (and they're using different IP addresses).



I know that, so i will be carefull with /etc folder, but what about others (like /usr......)?

Can i just copy them over and adjust settings inside /etc manually?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2017)

I wouldn't blindly copy those directories. They also contain various start scripts and default options, those are likely to be different between 10 and 11. Just install one service at a time. Install Apache for example, look at the old server and copy what's needed until Apache runs correctly on the new host. Then move to the next service.


----------



## yarex007 (Jan 3, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I wouldn't blindly copy those directories. They also contain various start scripts and default options, those are likely to be different between 10 and 11. Just install one service at a time. Install Apache for example, look at the old server and copy what's needed until Apache runs correctly on the new host. Then move to the next service.



What if they were the same version? (i could install fresh freebsd 10 on target hosting and update it just to 10.2 so they match origin)

I want to avoid migration one by one.....


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2017)

It's really not that much work. It will ensure everything is set up correctly. And it'll be a good time to document the setup.


----------

